# Clan Venomklaw



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok so this is something I wish I did with my eldar but never got round to is to start a Project Log, so the Skaven get the honour instead. The clan has many links to Clan Pestilens but use's all the major clan stuff. I apologise in advance for the bad pics for this first showing, however all the pics in future posts should be with a much better camera. The bases will be done eventually but need a super glue brush to do them properly. Hope you enjoy and there should be pics of more clanrats and a weapon team soon.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the look of them, my only worry is that it looks like it takes too long for a reasonable speed for skaven models.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I must admit speed is an issue, fortunately my group isn't to worried about how much a army is painted, although ofc it is preferable that it is. 

Thanks for the kind words tho, always nice .


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

OK I painted up the weapon team but decided to post it up now as I'm somewhat impatient. The warpfire thrower from IoB, was a heck of a lot of fun to paint, in particular I'm proud of the billowing smoke as I thought that would be rather hard to do and my first real attempt at any sort of flame/smoke design/detail. Again sorry for the quality, I should be getting better pics of it all today so I'll post them up later.

Plan is to now work on basing these models while keeping a decent rate of clanrats coming.

All and any C&C is welcome (forgot to mention that in the first post)


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Digging your nicely muted, earthy colour scheme, sir. Especially on the Warpfire Thrower...

However, it being a Skaven army [and I'm always pleased to see another one!], I'd love to see some rusty metal thrown into the mix somewhere! :biggrin:

Also, what are your plans for the bases?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Nice looking work that mate, very smooth painting too, looks ace! Keep it up pal


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

aquatic_foible- thanks very much, yeah I need to learn how to do some rust effects, I know your a skaven player and I may well have read your guides . Got any tips for rust how to make it look not to much?

As for the bases, i've actually done one now, doing a grey also slate colour with patches of grass, going to pick up some small slate pieces and make some more exaggerated bases on the characters once I move out of IoB. 

@Grins1878- thanks very much, I was very worried when I started the first one in terms of colour but devlan mud fixes all


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there all,

Ok, so while I know deep deep down I need to get more clanrats done (and I am, promise) I've just finished the engi and would love to get your thoughts. This is the first pic that shows the basing I'll be using (a couple of clanrats have it now). Ill post the clanrats when a reasonable amount are done. So please C&C on the engi. 

Also, I find I like to paint something alongside the clanrats to keep me interested. Going to utilise a reward system now however, so once I finish my clanrat target what should I paint next, its up to you now my friends. The options are;

Warlord
Doomwheel
Poison Wind Mortar
Rat Ogres

Please leave a comment with your vote and ill tally them up on Christmas day. Anyway hope you enjoy these, if you have any hints and tips then please I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't paint the Doomwheel, in fact don't even include that in your 800 point list. It's terrible and should never be taken ever again.....


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha its not in 800pts....1000pts on the other hand....


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Rust and verdigris are relatively easy! first, douse the metal with devlan mud. Then apply some watered down Blazing Orange into the recesses / around rivets for rust on Iron...for the copper / bronze use a little watered down Hawk Turquoise [or my personal favourite, Vallejo Game Colour Jade Green]. Check my thread [link in sig] for some examples!

Also, really like the basing scheme. And ignore Dutchy1982, Doomwheels are AWESOME SAUCE!!


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, The metals have all been submerged in devlan mud, so I may get my hands on some blazing orange this week and do the rust. Thanks, I tohught I'd keep the bases simple for now. 

Also as an update the clanrats are now starting to take shape as a unit, hoping to have the unit done just after xmas. 


Dutchy is one of my regular opponents (perhaps my most). The doomwheel thus far has been a deciding factor in many of our games. I 100% agree, that it is the most awesome thing since sliced bread.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice Rats + Rep!


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all, its been a while since I managed to sit down and really get some painting due to the holidays meaning a lot of travelling and copious amounts of battlestar galactica (which along with Deadwood I cannot recommend enough). However in the last few weeks managed to make some real progress towards my 1250pts goal. I hope you enjoy the next few pics. As a quick note, I have used rust now on all the weapons, and they look a lot better for it, so thanks for that folks. The bases have been mostly done on painted models now, some of the clanrats still need them doing but ill get round to that at some point. 

Nearly ready for their photo's are the warlord and the start of the slaves unit. Once i've got a few more Ill do a group shot as I quite like the effect when they are all together. The PM's in particular stand out due to being more uniform than the rest.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey so, here are just a few models, the start of the slaves and the finished warlord. Im pretty pleased with the warlord. Again I am sorry for the camera, I'll get it sorted one day, as to when that day will be, well heres hoping . Working on another 5 slaves and the doomwheel currently. Myself and a friend have recently taken ideas from the tale of four gamers and are setting ourselves monthly targets, the idea of these is to be the minimum painted, so tend to be quite easy, but it does mean I should have regular updates. Thanks for looking and as always C&C is welcome. 

Anywho here they are.


----------

